# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > توسعه وب (Web Development) >  تحریم نقشه گوگل برای دامنه های ir و جایگزین و راه حل آن

## dggo_ir

با سلام و احترام


با توجه به این که از ۱۱ جولای سال 2018 تعرفه گوگل برای نقشه تغییر خواهد کرد و تنها به افرادی که دارای حساب بانکی می باشند خدمات داده میشود
که ما ایرانی ها امکان افتتاح حساب در خارج از کشور را نداریم.
لذا کلیه دامنه های تحت مالکیت ایرانی ها با هر پسوندی در نقشه گوگل مسدود میشود.
 از این رو امکانی به مانند نقشه گوگل در ایران به صورت کاملآ رایگان راه اندازی کردیم که نحوه استفاده از API های آن را برای همه به اشتراک میگذاریم.


بعضی از امکانات توسعه دهندگان :

نمایش نقشه میزبانی شده در ایران 
امکان جستجوی محل 
تبدیل مختصات جغرافیایی به آدرس محل 
محاسبه مسافت بین دو نقطه
نصب پین بر روی نقشه


مستندات فنی و پیش نمایش : 

https://map.dggo.ir


مجددآ تاکید میشود که این سرویس رایگان است و همیشه رایگان می ماند
با امید و آرزوی توفیق روزافزون

----------


## Roymen

سلام
همیشه رایگان هست یا بعد از مدتی پولی میشه؟

----------


## dggo_ir

> سلام
> همیشه رایگان هست یا بعد از مدتی پولی میشه؟


سلام

همیشه و تا ابد رایگان است و با همکاری دیتاسنتر ترافیک آن برای ما رایگان مجاسبه میشود.
بیزینس اصلی ما کار دیگه ای هست و سرور قدرتمند واقع در دیتا سنتر هم به صورت اختصاصی و متعلق به دیجیگو است

به امید خدا که این سایت برای شما برنامه نویسان عزیز مفید باشد

----------


## mohamadreza172

سلام
گفته شده دامنه های .ir مسدود می شود 
منبع شما کجاست که می فرمایید هر پسوندی در نقشه گوگل مسدود می شود ؟ 
مثلا پسوند های .com .net و ...

----------


## dggo_ir

> سلام
> گفته شده دامنه های .ir مسدود می شود 
> منبع شما کجاست که می فرمایید هر پسوندی در نقشه گوگل مسدود می شود ؟ 
> مثلا پسوند های .com .net و ...


سلام
از ۱۱ جولای مدل سرویس دهی گوگل برای نقشه عوض میشه و حتما باید شماره کارت متصل به حساب را در پنل گوگل وارد کنید
متاسفانه ایرانی ها نمیتونن حساب باز کنند
منبع خود سایت گوگل هست و برای گرفتن api key این کار لازم هست

----------


## joker

واقعا یک لایک کم بود برای این زحمتی که کشیدین و خدمتی که ارائه کردین  :قلب:

----------


## حسن شاهدوست

واقعا هیجان زده شدم خیلی عالی بود

----------


## golbafan

خیلی عالیه
نقشه ها چطور آپدیت میشن؟

----------


## itman2011

البته هیچ چیز خود گوگل نمیشه 
اما کار خیلی خوبی بود ممنون از شما
فقط من یه مسیله که با api داشتم و موجب شد نتونم ازش استفاده کنم این بود که جزییات ادرس شهر های کوچیک رو برنمیگردوند و فقط اسم شهر برگشت داده میشد

----------

